# Zebra Finches



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a few unplanned zebra finches for adoption. I live in So Cal and they must be picked up in my area (Inland Empire.) If anyone is interested please send me a message proving you know how to take care of them, your set up ... etc.


----------

